
British Airways outage caused by contractor - ozim
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/transport-and-tourism/british-airways-outage-caused-by-contractor-1.3105343
======
tomohawk
There's no way that turning off a single power supply should have caused this,
unless the infrastructure had previously been hollowed out by poor decisions.
Where was the redundancy?

